# It's coming to that time again.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know it, I know it, we all know it, it's that time of the year that we start to turn our attentions to prepping our cars in readiness for the coming winter months and those dreaded gritting Lorries will soon make an appearance. Do you have plans in place to detail your car, for me this Autumn I won't be getting the chance as by the time I'll take delivery of my new car it will be towards the end of November and we will most certainly be having really grotty weather by then with very little time to prep my car up so I've booked my car in for a pampering at offset detailing so yes technically speaking the detailing will be done but not by me.  are you guys ready? Let's here it. :detailer:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Gonna pick up a new jack and axle stands with this month's detailing spend. Want to get the wheels sealed with Carpro DLUX amongst other things.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thinking of going with FK1000p topped with Waxaddict Quartz to see me through. Failing that two layers of Quartz.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Have a pot of ITUS from Obsession Wax ready, more than likely put a glaze underneath (R222)
First going to use G3 body prep shampoo then a quick clay, just to remove the coats of summer wax


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm half way (two down, two to go) through doing my (brand new, thanks Mr T!) wheels with DLUX. I'm currently working out the most effective way to apply Dynax UB to my suspension (ie how much cleaning do I really need first - don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good and all that). And I'm debating whether to stick with current favourite BH DSW over winter, or have a go with the classic FK1000P just to see how it performs.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

yes did mine today  

snow foamed with odk arctic
clayed with g3 mitt hot water to rinse and autofinesse glide clay lube
1 layer prima amigo glaze
1 layer odk limited edition group wax

car chem revolt fallout remover on wheels and cleaned with wheel woolies
sealed with raceglaze nano wheel seal
tyres done with adams new tyre shine

all external glass polished with autofinesse vision
front windscreen ppolished as above and ipa wipe down
sealed with nanolex urban

need to do interior another day


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Same here 

Looking to try a few new products out like Piste snow foam, Then some pre-Wax Cleaner before applying Auto-Glanz Synth Sealant. 
Also want to Get all the arches cleaned and wheels sealed.

That should keep me going this weekend


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I will start thinking about it in about 6 or 7 weeks. It's way too early to get your knickers in a bunch


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Thinking about removing my wheel arch liners and checking for dirt.
Can anyone recommend a protective spray to use before i put the liners back on.
Is it worth doing behind the lights as well.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup, just about all set,  

2 coats of Ammo reflex
2 coats of Ammo Skin

As for the wax, that's still undecided have a few good ones to choose from.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I did think about it this evening but couldn't decide. I've got so many to choose from.

It was 30° today so I thought it could wait.
I famously do my car mid December anyway :lol:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bigalc said:


> Thinking about removing my wheel arch liners and checking for dirt.
> Can anyone recommend a protective spray to use before i put the liners back on.
> Is it worth doing behind the lights as well.


Bilt Hamber Dynax S50 works well behind arch liners, and in doors, wings, pillars, etc


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Already got Ammo reflex on so shall top up my Ammo skin with a couple more layers then might dabble with my Obsession wax collection for even more protection! 

Need to give the wheels a deep clean and decon before winter and get some protection on there. Reflex and tanaris combo perhaps?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got a new pug 508,im thinking of going Kamikaze ism for the paint,ple 22 pro for the wheels,but im thinking of something else then G1 for the windows after so many years with that..


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Considering I haven't actually washed my car myself or detailed it in nearly a year! Probably not as I just dont have time  but now the wedding is out of the way when i get a spare weekend when im not coaching Rugby i may do. Its hard living in a block of flats, i used to live in a house so it was dead easy.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Dynax S50 works well behind arch liners, and in doors, wings, pillars, etc


Thanks steelghost, just had a reply back from Bilt Hamber and that's what they recommend.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Yup, just about all set,
> 
> 2 coats of Ammo reflex
> 2 coats of Ammo Skin
> ...


That's certainly different, never heard of either before. :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Sonax Protect and Shine topped with BSD


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Luke M said:


> Gonna pick up a new jack and axle stands with this month's detailing spend. Want to get the wheels sealed with Carpro DLUX amongst other things.


I got myself this one a couple of months ago. Superb piece of kit. Their axle stands are great, too.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bigalc said:


> That's certainly different, never heard of either before. :thumb:


Look up Larry Kosilla on YouTube, some very interesting viewing.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Monitoring this thread with interest as want to sort out motor for winter.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

It's strange but I've been living in Oz for 9 years now and have completely forgotten the absolute mess UK winters do to cars. I remember popping back a couple of years ago and being amazed at how filthy cars were due to the rain, road grime and salt. I also remember freezing cold mornings trying to stop the water freezing on the roof and bonnet of my old Impreza! I don't miss it one bit, although doing a full weekend detail in the mid thirties has it's own problems.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

My motor is booked in tomorrow morning with ATD detailing for a single stage and some gtechniq love, roll on Wednesday evening when she is all done


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Bulkhead said:


> It's strange but I've been living in Oz for 9 years now and have completely forgotten the absolute mess UK winters do to cars. I remember popping back a couple of years ago and being amazed at how filthy cars were due to the rain, road grime and salt. I also remember freezing cold mornings trying to stop the water freezing on the roof and bonnet of my old Impreza! I don't miss it one bit, although doing a full weekend detail in the mid thirties has it's own problems.


Only thing I hate about winter is this, prefer the coolness of winter (easier to keep warm in winter than stay cool in summer) plus the dark nights. Definitely think all UK spec cars (or any country that experiences harsh winters) should come with some sort of protection film from new/dealer or factory applied underneath.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone considered Carbon Collective Oracle??
I was thinking about trying it, but not sure......


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Im not from the uk,but ill take the cold any day on warm and sweaty long days and nights..


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm planning on a light polish, blackfire GEP then a couple of layers of Obsession Wax Hybrid 86. The wheels have been done with Gyeon Rim, and the glass with AB Repel.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I done my mum's car for her today.

Wash, decon etc,
Hand polished with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate, 
2 layers of ODK Eclipse, 
Gyeon Tire on all plastics and rubbers,
I forgot to bring any glass sealant over so I'll do that next time.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Sonax Protect and Shine topped with BSD


Hybrid NPT topped with BSD for me.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I do very little differently TBH as the mileage and ground I cover mean that the car will get properly filthy across the winter. I wash it when I can and use the same products as normal. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Just purchased a low profile jack, axle stands and a stool from sgs. Should be here tomorrow so I can crack on with my winter prep.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Done mine. Wheels off and arches cleaned and protected with a coat of fk1000p on the painted parts. Wheels coated with fk as well. 

Bodywork had a quick correction with my DA. Then 2 coats of fk1000p and topped of with Odk entourage after any maintance washes. Hope it lasts till spring😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Just purchased a low profile jack, axle stands and a stool from sgs. Should be here tomorrow so I can crack on with my winter prep.


Isn't that standard garage equipment?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Depends on the garage...!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Berylburton said:


> Isn't that standard garage equipment?


Indeed it is sir.
I have six brothers so certain things I've never needed to own since they have been there anyway.
My brother who owned the jack and stands at my rents house (they have a driveway, I dont) has now moved out and took his stuff so I've had to invest.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

In thinking of stripping lsp and sealing with synth seal and topping up with either nattys or ag cearra* spelling.
Wanting to get wheels off and clean but not sure what to deal with. Open to suggestions for that one


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

scuba-phil said:


> In thinking of stripping lsp and sealing with synth seal and topping up with either nattys or ag cearra* spelling.
> Wanting to get wheels off and clean but not sure what to deal with. Open to suggestions for that one


Ceará is a lovely wax to use and a couple coats should do the trick. 
I'm using Carpro dlux for my wheels.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Just done mine

2 stage polish with my new DA, coat of wax and sealed windows then I'll keep it topped up with AD Project 32 👍


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I finished mine this weekend...

Full wash, decon and clay, 2 stage DA polish, clense and then Obsession Phantom and Evo v2 layered. I will add one more layer after the next maintenance wash

Wheels removed, powder coated and given a thorough coating of C5 before refitting.

All glass cleaned and then protected with H2Go

Interior removed and hovered and cleaned down with Mad cow Mango sauce


Now I have the O/H's car to do


----------

